# Arnold Routine



## Uzi9 (Sep 12, 2004)

This is a routine that I got from a web site that arnold schwarzenegger stated that he did for a 1991 muscle mag colum lol  any one train more then this , lol

*Mon, Wed, Fri*

*Chest:*
Bench press - 5 sets, 6-10 reps 
Flat bench flies - 5 sets, 6-10 reps
Incline bench press - 6 sets, 6-10 reps
Cable crossovers - 6 sets, 10-12 reps
Dips - 5 sets, to failure
Dumbbell pullovers - 5 sets, 10-12 reps 


*Back:*
Front wide-grip chin-ups - 6 sets, to failure 
T-bar rows - 5 sets, 6-10 reps
Seated pulley rows - 6 sets, 6-10 reps
One-arm dumbbell rows - 5 sets, 6-10 reps
Straight-leg deadlifts - 6 sets, 15 reps 

*Legs:*
Squats - 6 sets, 8-12 reps
Leg presses - 6 sets, 8-12 reps
Leg extensions - 6 sets, 12-15 reps
Leg curls - 6 sets, 10-12 reps
Barbell lunges - 5 sets, 15 reps 

*Calves:*
Standing calf raises -10 sets, 10 reps
Seated calf raises - 8 sets, 15 reps
One-legged calf raises (holding dumbbells) - 6 sets,12 reps 

*Forearms:*
Wrist curls (forearms on knees) - 4 sets, 10 reps
Reverse barbell curls - 4 sets, 8 reps
Wright roller machine - to failure 

*Abs:*
Nonstop instinct training for 30 minutes 







[font=Arial,Helvetica,ms san serif,Verdana,Geneva]*Tues, Thurs, Sat*
[/font]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Biceps:*
Barbell curls - 6 sets, 6-10 reps 
Seated dumbbell curls - 6 sets, 6-10 reps
Dumbbell concentration curls - 6 sets, 6-10 reps 

*Triceps:*
Close-grip bench presses (for the all three heads) - 6 sets, 6-10 reps
Pushdowns (exterior head) - 6 sets, 6-10 reps
Barbell French presses (interior head) - 6 sets, 6-10 reps
One-arm dumbbell triceps extensions (exterior head) - 6 sets, 6-10 reps 

*Shoulders:*
Seated barbell presses - 6 sets, 6-10 reps
Lateral raises (standing) - 6 sets, 6-10 reps
Rear-delt lateral raises - 5 sets, 6-10 reps
Cable lateral raises - 5 sets, 10-12 reps 

*Calves and Forearms:*
Same as Monday, Wednesday and Friday *Abs:*
Same as Monday, Wednesday and Friday.


----------



## fizox (Sep 12, 2004)

Thats a pretty small routine (lol).


----------



## Flex (Sep 12, 2004)

they used to be believe in high volume, high reps back in the day. They obviously didnt know the effects of overtraining. 

i think the reason they did those high volume w.o.'s is b/c the higher volume, the greater the "pump". The effects of steroids (esp. dbol) gave them mind-blowing pumps and made them feel huge, even bigger when the use ^^^reps


----------



## QuestionGuy (Sep 12, 2004)

flex, i have never used any steroids, i have always been natural (right now im 201 pounds and 11-12 bodyfat, i really like how i look like) i use protein eat good food multi vitamin and i'm not a begginer really, but i never used anything more than just that i was thinking about taking something just to see how it effects my body, what can i use to see some strenght and size results, what about dinabol ? i would to get huge pump's


----------



## Uzi9 (Sep 13, 2004)

QuestionGuy said:
			
		

> flex, i have never used any steroids, i have always been natural (right now im 201 pounds and 11-12 bodyfat, i really like how i look like) i use protein eat good food multi vitamin and i'm not a begginer really, but i never used anything more than just that i was thinking about taking something just to see how it effects my body, what can i use to see some strenght and size results, what about dinabol ? i would to get huge pump's


Whats that got to do with this thread? I think you should PM Flex instead of posting here.


----------



## QuestionGuy (Sep 13, 2004)

if you have nothing to say about this than dont reply ok??? fkr


----------



## pmech (Sep 13, 2004)

QuestionGuy said:
			
		

> if you have nothing to say about this than dont reply ok??? fkr


There is a Forum specifically for Steroids here http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/forumdisplay.php?f=19

Lots of great info there

And what you did was hijack a thread.


----------



## QuestionGuy (Sep 13, 2004)

holly shit man, its like i killed someone, why dont you cry about it , ive been more than double as long as you and you wanna tell me about different forums ??? damn waht an idiot, you must be very emotional. 
Flex was talking about DBOL and Pumps so i thought i could go ahead and ask him right away but i guess i wont since you guys are gona cry about it, damn i dont believe this,


----------



## pmech (Sep 13, 2004)

Hey hey, I just pointed you to a great section on info and tried to defuse the argument about it, Jeez.


----------



## Tha Don (Sep 14, 2004)

Flex said:
			
		

> they used to be believe in high volume, high reps back in the day. They obviously didnt know the effects of overtraining.
> 
> i think the reason they did those high volume w.o.'s is b/c the higher volume, the greater the "pump". The effects of steroids (esp. dbol) gave them mind-blowing pumps and made them feel huge, even bigger when the use ^^^reps


 
word


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 14, 2004)

What a laugh that routine is...


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 14, 2004)

18 sets for biceps...  Holy God...  You better load up on the same roids as Arnold too if you want to try that routine.  You're welcome to try it, but I know I would overtrain on such a routine and I'm young and keep my diet pretty well in check.


----------



## Autarch (Sep 14, 2004)

I am pretty sure that my limbs would start falling off before I finished 1 day of that.

 I don't think there are enough steroids, ephedra, energy drinks and gatorade in the world to allow me to survive THAT kind of torture.

 I think the best part of looking at Arnold's routines in his books is the "beginner" routine. I actually attempted that beginner routine at one point. I think I lasted until day two until I said "Eff this".


----------



## Tha Don (Sep 15, 2004)

Autarch said:
			
		

> I am pretty sure that my limbs would start falling off before I finished 1 day of that.
> 
> I don't think there are enough steroids, ephedra, energy drinks and gatorade in the world to allow me to survive THAT kind of torture.
> 
> I think the best part of looking at Arnold's routines in his books is the "beginner" routine. I actually attempted that beginner routine at one point. I think I lasted until day two until I said "Eff this".



lol

one day i hope to do that routine for a week and see what happens, Chest/Back, Shoulders/Arms, Legs/Abs? Repeat, ain't it?

and that is the beginner routine! stage 2 is Chest/Back/Legs/Abs, Shoulders/Arms Repeat, Repeat?

crazy stuff, i wonder how many newbies have read his book and actually followed them routines? i doubt they lasted long bodybuilding, lol


----------



## Hulkk500 (Sep 15, 2004)

QuestionGuy said:
			
		

> holly shit man, its like i killed someone, why dont you cry about it , ive been more than double as long as you and you wanna tell me about different forums ??? damn waht an idiot, you must be very emotional.
> Flex was talking about DBOL and Pumps so i thought i could go ahead and ask him right away but i guess i wont since you guys are gona cry about it, damn i dont believe this,


PM him.


----------



## Flex (Sep 15, 2004)

there's a few things you guys gotta realize about his routines....

1. they thought the better the pump, the more muscle you grow (because you look enormous). to get better pumps, you use high volume/high reps

2. they were on so much juice to get these pumps and recover quicker.

3. they didnt know about overtraining. 

4. this is what their daily shedule looked like:
8am take steroids and eat breakfast
9-12 train
12-1 lunch
1-5 rest on beach and eat all day 
5-8 train
8-9 food and steroids
9- bang women

a guy at my gym used to work out during the Golden era of BB on Venice Beach. He was Robby Robinson's "oil guy", so basically he lived their lifestyle for like a whole year. he said they trained like fuckin animals and had a new girl every night. that musta been great.


----------



## Tha Don (Sep 15, 2004)

Flex said:
			
		

> there's a few things you guys gotta realize about his routines....
> 
> 1. they thought the better the pump, the more muscle you grow (because you look enormous). to get better pumps, you use high volume/high reps
> 
> ...



haha no doubt bro! imagine having that lifestyle shit would be sweet


----------



## redspy (Sep 15, 2004)

Uzi9 said:
			
		

> *Mon, Wed, Fri*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man, what a wimp - I can't believe he took Sunday off as rest day.


----------



## Flex (Sep 15, 2004)

young d said:
			
		

> haha no doubt bro! imagine having that lifestyle shit would be sweet



no shit, huh bro???


----------



## JoeR. (Sep 15, 2004)

young d said:
			
		

> crazy stuff, i wonder how many newbies have read his book and actually followed them routines? i doubt they lasted long bodybuilding, lol



I did for two months before I got burned out.  But that book got me into BB, now this website has got me forever.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 15, 2004)

His chest routine is very similar to my chest routine..


----------

